# Can't get into chat room from iPad or iPhone



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Worked last week, tonight both fail saying 'The mobile edition module is not avail able with this account'.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Getting that, too.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Same here


----------



## mweldridge (Sep 14, 2006)

Add 1 more. Both iPad and iPhone fail with same message about mobile edition.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Same error here and after several tries swithed to a desktop windoze machine. Had a connect failure there and had to terminate the session from task manager. I suspect this was a collision with me attempting to connect from both devices at the same time.

This indicates to me that the mobile session grabbed the connection before it abended with the error.

Update: I used iPad to create this report while the chat session was up on the desktop. I could no longer input text on the desktop after. Not sure if the two are related or not.

Don "and on such a busy CE night too:lol:" Bolton



RAD said:


> Worked last week, tonight both fail saying 'The mobile edition module is not avail able with this account'.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ditto for me. I tried IE and Chrome, no go.

I recently updated Java to the 7.x release so that may or may not be related...


----------

